# Custom Housing Machining



## Barry_Scott (Dec 7, 2010)

I wondering how much money people are willing on spending on custom bispoke housing for their lighting projects. all feedback would be great, i have a look at my custom bike light here.



http://revdesign.co.uk


----------

